# g s c



## blondlebanese (Mar 22, 2015)

whats so great about girl scout cookies?  answer:  everything


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 22, 2015)

Even yield? 
What breeder/ cut you talking about?


----------



## blondlebanese (Mar 27, 2015)

yse your right,  my yield was 1oz per plant.  but, the high is up there.


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 28, 2015)

I have one at week 6 covered in snow and should be a good yeilder also, in the next 2-3 weeks will see.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2015)

EVERYTHING is right..love it.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 28, 2015)

The maker of GSC punking Cali connection 

http://youtu.be/bN_zTffyAis


----------



## blondlebanese (Apr 3, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Even yield?
> What breeder/ cut you talking about?



san diego strain bank


----------

